# 2016 Favorite Classical Recordings



## Vaneyes

It's that time again fellow listeners, fellow collectors. Please share your favorite or others favorite 2016 classical recordings, new or reissue. Any format is fine. Cheers! :tiphat:

Mine: *D. Scarlatti *Sonatas w. Sudbin (BIS, rec.2014/5); *CPE Bach* Cello Concerti w. Alstaedt/Cohen (Hyperion, rec.2014); *BA Zimmermann* Solo Piano w. Skouras (NEOS, rec2015).

Others:

*Grammy noms* (Category 72 - 82)

https://www.grammy.com/nominees

*Chicago Tribune

*http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...-classical-2016-ent-1130-20161130-column.html

*Limelight*

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/electronic-duo-wins-arias-best-classical-album

*AOTY

*http://www.albumoftheyear.org/genre/130-modern-classical/2016/


----------



## Pugg

Scarlatti Sonatas Sudbin or Liszt Daniil Trifonov, impossible choice for me.


----------



## Judith

For the Love of Brahms

Joshua Bell
Steven Isserlis
Jeremy Denk 
Academy of St Martin in the Fields

Double Concerto in A Minor
Violin Concerto in D Minor II Langsam 
( coda by Benjamin Britten) Schumann
Piano Trio in B Major (1854 Version)

Just love this album!!


----------



## Pugg

Good to see this one nominated. 
Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 In B-Flat Major, Op. 100
Mariss Jansons, conductor (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)
Label: RCO


----------



## Triplets

I am not always sure when a recording is released vs when I first become aware of it. If the Andriss Nelsons /Boston SO 'In The Shadow of Stalin' recordings were released in 2016 then that would get my vote


----------



## Vaneyes

Triplets said:


> I am not always sure when a recording is released vs when I first become aware of it. If the *Andriss Nelsons /Boston SO 'In The Shadow of Stalin' *recordings were released in 2016 then that would get my vote


FWIW it's nominated for 2 Grammys--Best Engineered, Best Orchestral. :tiphat:


----------



## realdealblues

My favorite new recording of 2016

View attachment 90681

*
Murray Perahia*
_J.S. Bach: The French Suites_


----------



## Vaneyes

2016 Xmas recordings, some new recommended listings.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Dec/Christmas_2016.htm


----------



## Jos

realdealblues said:


> My favorite new recording of 2016
> 
> View attachment 90681
> 
> *
> Murray Perahia*
> _J.S. Bach: The French Suites_


I've red some raving reviews about this recording. Love Perahias Goldberg and Mozart concertos, so maybe I should give up this "vinyl only" nonsense.


----------



## JACE

This is (easily) my favorite classical music purchase of 2016:









*Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
This choice is likely no surprise to folks who read the "Current Listening" thread. Lately, I've returned to this music again and again. By the way, these recordings are not new. Peter Rösel recorded this music in 1974/75. But I didn't buy this music & hear these recordings until 2016 -- so it's _*new-to-me*_.

For another listener's take on the music, see Jed Distler's review on _Classics Today_.


----------



## Pugg

JACE said:


> This is (easily) my favorite classical music purchase of 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brahms: Piano Works / Peter Rösel (Edel)*
> This choice is likely no surprise to folks who read the "Current Listening" thread. Lately, I've returned to this music again and again. By the way, these recordings are not new. Peter Rösel recorded this music in 1974/75. But I didn't buy this music & hear these recordings until 2016 -- so it's _*new-to-me*_.
> 
> For another listener's take on the music, see Jed Distler's review on _Classics Today_.


Mine should be arrive today, busy postman apparently due to Christmas.


----------



## Vaneyes

*MUSICWEB* Recordings of the Year.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/ROTY/ROTY_2016_1.htm


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *MUSICWEB* Recordings of the Year.
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/ROTY/ROTY_2016_1.htm


Nothing really shocking, apart from smaller labels going with the most nominations.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The New York Times

*http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/15/arts/music/best-classical-music-recordings-2016.html?_r=0
*

The New Yorker/Alex Ross

*http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/notable-performances-and-recordings-of-2016?mbid=rss

*Readings

*https://www.readings.com.au/news/the-best-classical-cds-of-2016

*CBC*

http://www.cbcmusic.ca/posts/17698/10-best-canadian-classical-albums-of-the-year

*Vinyl me, please

*http://www.vinylmeplease.com/magazine/the-10-best-modern-classical-albums-to-own-on-vinyl/

*Musicophiles blog

*https://musicophilesblog.com/2016/12/14/my-top-5-classical-albums-for-2016/

*CPR*

https://www.cpr.org/classical/blog/cpr-classicals-favorite-releases-of-2016


----------



## Vaneyes

*Classic FM*

http://www.classicfm.com/music-news/best-albums-2016/#jXH25gpUx7CtFEjV.97

*Arts Fuse *

http://artsfuse.org/153277/commentary-top-classical-recordings-of-2016/


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *Classic FM*
> 
> http://www.classicfm.com/music-news/best-albums-2016/#jXH25gpUx7CtFEjV.97
> 
> *Arts Fuse *
> 
> http://artsfuse.org/153277/commentary-top-classical-recordings-of-2016/


The Classic FM list is quit impressive, not to keen on the Aled Jones disc, duets with himself.


----------



## sbmonty

I love these discs released in 2016. I purchased a lot of music this year, but most were released from years past.


----------



## DarkAngel

I am very happy with these new releases.........


----------



## Manxfeeder

Judith said:


> For the Love of Brahms
> 
> Just love this album!!


Me too.

(Now filling in random letters to meet the minimum reply character quota.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> My favorite new recording of 2016
> 
> View attachment 90681
> 
> *
> Murray Perahia*
> _J.S. Bach: The French Suites_


That one slipped by me. I need to get out more.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Spotify sent me a playlist based on what I listened to this year. Lute music by Silvius Leopold Weiss played by Robert Barto is the winner. Christophe Coin in Vivaldi cello concertos is no. 2 and "Let Me Tell You" by Hans Abrahamsen no. 3. Schnittke's Penitential Psalmes was also a highlight. 
Hey! Listen to my playlist! https://play.spotify.com/user/spotify/playlist/37i9dQZF1CyPMzKDlrRyXR


----------



## CMonteverdi

DarkAngel said:


>


Just heard few minutes on spotify. It seems amazing... i'll give more than few minutes to M.lle Frisch's Bach!

LK


----------



## Vaneyes

*Arkiv Music

*http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...6-intro_txt&utm_campaign=ArkivMusic-NL-122016


----------



## Pugg

​Did someone mentioned this one already?


----------



## jegreenwood

I'm still working through a glut of megaboxes. Between those and Tidal I purchased very few classical recordings last year. Two stand out.









and









Maybe also Szell's Beethoven cycle on SACD (because I've been waiting for years for someone to release it).


----------



## Heliogabo

Yes, I second highly the first Perahia DG release. Stunning!

And I'll add two Harmonia mundi releases:










This is sublime. A different program and different aproach of that double concertos Carmignola recorded before with Victoria Mullova (magnificent as well).










Beautiful melancholic music, full of spleen, great playing and great sound for this seldom recorded pieces on its original instrument. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Yes, I second highly the first Perahia DG release. Stunning!
> 
> And I'll add two Harmonia mundi releases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sublime. A different program and different aproach of that double concertos Carmignola recorded before with Victoria Mullova (magnificent as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful melancholic music, full of spleen, great playing and great sound for this seldom recorded pieces on its original instrument. Truly beautiful.


Shame they din't use the whole picture as cover.


----------



## Heliogabo

Pugg said:


> Shame they din't use the whole picture as cover.


They even didn´t wrote the whole name: "Vivald"


----------



## Marinera

^
no, there's a dot over 'd''s tailend, that counts for 'i'. 

Iwrite like that, you actually have to watch the top dots


----------



## hpowders

The only time I've encountered Vivald was when US Public Classical Radio ran a Vivaldi Concerto a few seconds late and the classical music announcer got cut off going into the 4PM newscast.

"You just heard the Piccolo Concerto in C by Vivald....HERE NOW THE NEWS!!!"


----------



## Heliogabo

Maybe a bit overshadowed by the Perahia french suites, but another magnificent 2016 release was first Freire's album devoted to Bach. Great recording:


----------



## hpowders

Heliogabo said:


> Maybe a bit overshadowed by the Perahia french suites, but another magnificent 2016 release was first Freire's album devoted to Bach. Great recording:


Yes. The Brazilian, Nelson Freire is one terrific pianist. Very fine in Debussy and Chopin, by the way.


----------

